# Help with lotion recipe from DIY Bath & Body



## AliOop (Jul 7, 2021)

Help! I just made the lotion base from the DIY Bath & Body concentrate recipe. When it was mostly cooled, I made a 600g batch of the lotion.

The good news: the bit I scooped out with a spoon and put on my skin feels LOVELY.

The bad news: my "lotion" is very, very runny, even at 52C. In double-checking my ingredients, I see that I grabbed the GUAR gum instead of the xanthan gum.  They are right next to each other and look identical. 

Any suggestions? I'm going to wait a bit to see if it thickens, but if it doesn't, should I make a thick slurry of xanthan and add that now? Thanks for any help you can provide!

PS - I did use sweet almond oil instead of CO in the base, but that was a recommended/allowable substitution despite the differences in room temp consistency.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 8, 2021)

I am sorry I cannot help you out with your question since I never used such thickness in my lotions. I am just curious what recipe that is? Maybe you can use it as a spray lotion if it is thin enough. I always liked a nice thin sprayable lotion.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 8, 2021)

If it doesn't thicken up, you can warm it up and incorporate the xanthan gum. It shouldn't be a major issue. Or put it into a pump bottle. Keep in mind that it can take up to a couple of days to come to full thickness. Also keep in mind that depending on the temperature you heat it up to, you may need to add more preservative.

@cmzaha, this is the Lotion Concentrate recipe from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy. It's one of my favourite recipes.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 8, 2021)

I think I remember reading in the booklet that a cream or lotion could take 2 days to set up.  I think I would let it sit for 24 hours.

eta: posting before reading @Misschief post!


----------



## justjacqui (Jul 8, 2021)

I think trying to add xanthan gum after emulsification would most likely be a disaster (lumps, etc. ). Guar is also a thickener.

52C is still very warm so take a small bit out of the batch and put it in the fridge to cool it down quickly so you can get an idea of what it will be like when it is cool.


----------



## Tara_H (Jul 8, 2021)

Agree with the others about waiting a bit longer.  If it's still not thick enough I think it would be worth adding xanthan gum to a test sample. What I would do is take just a pinch and sprinkle it over the surface, leave for 15 mins and then mix in thoroughly. It doesn't need to be reheated for the xanthan gum to work.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jul 8, 2021)

STOP! Mix gums only when you know what you're doing!

They mention locust bean gum + xanthan (but locust and guar gums are quite similar). I can only recommend everyone to try this for themselves! You add the two separately to two water batches, to achieve a (in soap speak) thick trace. When you combine them (hot), they turn into something of the consistency of M&P base!

First make a test batch with the original concentration of guar gum in plain water, and then add xanthan. Judge if you like the results, before you're even thinking of adding it to the lotion.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 8, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> STOP! Mix gums only when you know what you're doing!
> 
> They mention locust bean gum + xanthan (but locust and guar gums are quite similar). I can only recommend everyone to try this for themselves! You add the two separately to two water batches, to achieve a (in soap speak) thick trace. When you combine them (hot), they turn into something of the consistency of M&P base!
> 
> First make a test batch with the original concentration of guar gum in plain water, and then add xanthan. Judge if you like the results, before you're even thinking of adding it to the lotion.


I always hoped soapmaking was going to help me with my cake baking skills, but never expected to reap the rewards when making pies.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks everyone, I sure appreciate all the input!

It is slightly thicker this morning. I decanted into a pump bottle, and it is not so thin that it shoots out of the pump (like over-diluted liquid soap). But it’s still a little too thin in my palm; it would run a bit if I didn't apply it carefully.

Once applied, it is definitely usable and feels great on the skin, although it doesn’t soak in as fast as I’d like. Probably that has more to do my additives, which can be adjusted for future batches after this one is used up.

I’ll probably also try another batch with a lot less water, closer to her recipe for the cream consistency. I just don’t want to make too much lotion at one time until I see how a particular recipe does long-term, and how long it takes me to go through it.

I’ve been using body butter for so long that it is a fun experiment to work with something new.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jul 8, 2021)

Glad it worked out for you. yay .    Bath & Body items are a whole new dimension for me' sorry I couldn't add any info that was helpful advise.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Glad it worked out for you. yay .    Bath & Body items are a whole new dimension for me' sorry I couldn't add any info that was helpful advise.


Thanks, Peachy! FWIW, I’ve made lotions before, but my results were so inconsistent that I switched to body butters some years ago.

Now I feel more comfortable that the recipes I’m using are more appropriate, and that I have support here if I need it.  And I probably have to accept that I’ll have some failed batches. That’s tough when the ingredients are not cheap!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 8, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Thanks, Peachy! FWIW, I’ve made lotions before,but my results were so inconsistent that I switched to body butters some years ago.
> 
> Now I feel more comfortable that the recipes I’m using are more appropriate, and that I have support here if I need it.  And I probably have to accept that I’ll have some failed batches. That’s tough when the ingredients are not cheap!


I've been making the cream for more than a year now and haven't had a single failed batch yet. There were some I wasn't as happy with but they weren't failed batches, more like fragrances or ingredients I didn't like.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2021)

Great to know, @Misschief, thank you! I have a feeling my legs and arms are going so be very, very soft as I keep up my testing. Anything for science, right?


----------



## Misschief (Jul 8, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Great to know, @Misschief, thank you! I have a feeling my legs and arms are going so be very, very soft as I keep up my testing. Anything for science, right?


We do what we need to do!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 8, 2021)

I also did not mention, I never liked to reheat lotions or add in more additives but if you ever find it necessary remember to very closely watch temperatures and stay well within the temp restrictions of your preservative in the lotion.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I also did not mention, I never liked to reheat lotions or add in more additives but if you ever find it necessary remember to very closely watch temperatures and stay well within the temp restrictions of your preservative in the lotion.


Very good to know, thank you, Carolyn @cmzaha! If I run into any more issues, I may be PMing you and @Misschief, since you are the lotion queens.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 17, 2021)

Circling back to let everyone know that the lotion did firm up by the next day, and it has turned out to be quite nice for an unscented, uncolored lotion. Because it is easier than body butter to dispense and apply, I've been using it more frequently than before, and my skin isn't looking quite so... alligator-ish.  

So apparently guar gum instead of xanthan was not a fatal error - at least, not for this recipe.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 17, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Circling back to let everyone know that the lotion did firm up by the next day, and it has turned out to be quite nice for an unscented, uncolored lotion. Because it is easier than body butter to dispense and apply, I've been using it more frequently than before, and my skin isn't looking quite so... alligator-ish.
> 
> So apparently guar gum instead of xanthan was not a fatal error - at least, not for this recipe.


So happy to hear it turned out. I've found that this recipe is quite forgiving. That's another reason I love it!


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 17, 2021)

Misschief said:


> So happy to hear it turned out. I've found that this recipe is quite forgiving. That's another reason I love it!


I’ve found it is even easy to add stuff to the finished lotion. I had a couple little 2 oz containers of my face cream and wanted to try and add some color to it for a tinted face cream. I just warmed it up a wee bit and slowly added my colors and stick blended. I was quite happy it worked! Still the soft, thick and fluffy face cream I love with little bit of color!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 17, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I’ve found it is even easy to add stuff to the finished lotion. I had a couple little 2 oz containers of my face cream and wanted to try and add some color to it for a tinted face cream. I just warmed it up a wee bit and slowly added my colors and stick blended. I was quite happy it worked! Still the soft, thick and fluffy face cream I love with little bit of color!


Thank you for the reminder. I was just thinking about that earlier this morning. I made a healing cream last week for a minor surgical scar and wanted to add one more ingredient after doing some reading.


----------



## ccsslb (Jul 18, 2021)

I have this recipe but haven't made it yet. Do you find it heat stable for selling at outside markets in summer?


----------



## AliOop (Jul 18, 2021)

ccsslb said:


> I have this recipe but haven't made it yet. Do you find it heat stable for selling at outside markets in summer?


I haven't sold mine but @Misschief might have.


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 18, 2021)

ccsslb said:


> I have this recipe but haven't made it yet. Do you find it heat stable for selling at outside markets in summer?


I do not sell but I did recently send some of this lotion & face cream to family up north from Central Florida a couple weeks ago, after TS Elsa came through. So it was a bit cooler, around mid 80's? They survived the trip & I was worried because it was a 9lb box with lots of bars of soap quickly packaged without bubble wrap and the lotion and shampoo/conditioner bars in ziploc bags thrown on top with some craft paper crumpled on top to keep it in place....


----------



## Misschief (Jul 18, 2021)

ccsslb said:


> I have this recipe but haven't made it yet. Do you find it heat stable for selling at outside markets in summer?


I would say it depends. We're in our full on summer heat right now and the containers I have the thick cream in are double walled with black lids. Outside, I did find that the lids get warm; the cream is fine but I did keep them out of the sun. I had three varieties of lotion, one of which did contain vanilla; they were never in full sunlight but the ones with vanilla did turn yellow. Over the ensuing weeks, I decided to only put the sample bottles on my table while the bottles were stored in a soft sided cooler with an ice pack. 

Since then, I've been indoors where it hasn't been an issue. 
(pics to show packaging)


----------



## ccsslb (Jul 19, 2021)

Thank you @Misschief! That is all very helpful. And I love your branding


----------



## Misschief (Jul 19, 2021)

ccsslb said:


> Thank you @Misschief! That is all very helpful. And I love your branding


Thank you


----------



## Misschief (Jun 18, 2022)

If you love the DIY Bath & Body Lotion Concentrate but aren't sure what to do with it, how to work with it, or questions in general, welcome. This is where you can ask your questions and look for inspiration. If you've made it, what's your favourite final product?

I'll start. I think I can honestly say that the DIY Lotion Concentrate recipe is my absolute favourite DIY Bath & Body recipe. I'm constantly experimenting with it, adding all sorts of interesting additives. I had a pop-up market at a yarn shop last weekend and made a knitter's hand cream that incorporated ingredients like Lanolin (knitters, after all), Aloe Vera Juice, Hyaluronic Acid, Silk Amino Acids, Argan oil, and Colloidal Oatmeal. It's absolutely amazing! After a week, I've already received positive comments about it.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 18, 2022)

Thanks so much for this thread. I’m really excited to make my first finished product. I have my first batch of concentrate ready to go.
Silk: I have some threads someone gave me for soap. Can you use those, or is it a powder?
Hyaluronic Acid: I have some powder that makes a gel with water. Would I add that to a bit of the water? 
Can I reserve some of the water to add once cooled?
And, is this suitable for face? Someone in the fb group said it was too heavy.

Also, did you say I need to wait for the final lotion to cool before I pour it into pump bottles? Is that correct, even if I leave the lid off? What about the thicker cream in a jar?


----------



## Misschief (Jun 18, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Thanks so much for this thread. I’m really excited to make my first finished product. I have my first batch of concentrate ready to go.
> Silk: I have some threads someone gave me for soap. Can you use those, or is it a powder?
> Hyaluronic Acid: I have some powder that makes a gel with water. Would I add that to a bit of the water?
> Can I reserve some of the water to add once cooled?
> And, is this suitable for face? Someone in the fb group said it was too heavy.



LOL... I love your excitement!

Ok... Silk - I use Silk Amino Acids, which is a water soluble powder. I don't think the silk threads would work; in soap, the lye will dissolve the threads but I doubt that boiling water will do the same.

Hyaluronic Acid: I make a 1% HA solution and use that as part of my water phase. That makes it very easy to incorporate into the cream. Your total percentage of HA is lower in the final cream but I do find that it still works well over time.

As for, reserving some of the water, I wouldn't. If you think that the final product is too thick, make up some preserved water (99% water + 1% preservative) and use that to thin down to your desired consistency.

It's absolutely suitable for facial use. I use it on a daily basis. I have dry, mature skin and I love it! I find that it soaks in quickly and leaves my skin feeling soft and moisturized. I don't find it heavy at all. And, the nice thing is, you can add whatever additives your skin loves.

ETA: Just a quick thought regarding the Hyaluronic Acid. The recipe allows for the addition of 5% additives of choice; when you make a 1% HA solution, it can be added as part of your water phase, which still allows the additional 5%. If you're adding the HA powder, it would count as part of your 5% additives.



TashaBird said:


> Also, did you say I need to wait for the final lotion to cool before I pour it into pump bottles? Is that correct, even if I leave the lid off? What about the thicker cream in a jar?


You don't want to cap it while it's still warm because of condensation. I pour it while still warm but leave it uncapped until it's fully cooled to room temperature. That goes for both the lotion and the thicker cream.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 18, 2022)

I am curious how you handle the preservative system if adding additives such as colloidal oatmeal and aloe juice is not necessarily easy to preserve, especially if you use a single preservative system and do not have your lotions challenge tested. Hopefully before selling you send these out for challenge testing, since you cannot always determine visually if a lotion is fine or not. Before anyone asks the lotions I made and sold for years were tested and retested every few years, admittedly not every batch. Of course, you would have to challenge test every batch you have tweaked, that is the problem with adding in new additives. This is also why I never purchased handmade lotions at markets.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 18, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> I am curious how you handle the preservative system if adding additives such as colloidal oatmeal and aloe juice is not necessarily easy to preserve, especially if you use a single preservative system and do not have your lotions challenge tested. Hopefully before selling you send these out for challenge testing, since you cannot always determine visually if a lotion is fine or not. Before anyone asks the lotions I made and sold for years were tested and retested every few years, admittedly not every batch. Of course, you would have to challenge test every batch you have tweaked, that is the problem with adding in new additives. This is also why I never purchased handmade lotions at markets.


The Aloe Juice I use has been treated and is shelf stable, as well as being a reputable brand; it is not cold pressed aloe vera. The Colloidal Oatmeal is used in very small quantities (less than 1%) and my preservative is a broad spectrum preservative. Even though I'm experimenting with ingredients, I do stay within the parameters of the recipe.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 18, 2022)

Ok, that was a fun day! This morning I made a thick face cream for myself and framily. I used all my best additives! And, then this afternoon I made some body lotion. As someone fully tattooed I use a LOT of lotion! That’s why I needed an emulsion. I just couldn’t deal with body butters any more.
The face cream had: oatmeal protein and colloidal, aloe powder 100X, hyaluronic acid, sea buckthorn oil (such a pretty color!), rosehip seed oil, evening primrose oil, essential oils of myrrh, sandalwood, rose geranium, and helichrysum. 
The lotion I made the honey and oats lotion and scented it with EO of palo santo, geranium, orange, ylang ylang. 
I put the face cream in a piping bag and it’s cooling and thickening up nice. 
The lotion is still pretty warm and I’m not sure if I’ll pour it into the bottles tonight or tomorrow. I don’t want it to be so thick that it’s difficult to pour.


----------



## MelissaG (Jun 18, 2022)

Misschief said:


> If you love the DIY Bath & Body Lotion Concentrate but aren't sure what to do with it, how to work with it, or questions in general, welcome. This is where you can ask your questions and look for inspiration. If you've made it, what's your favourite final product?
> 
> I'll start. I think I can honestly say that the DIY Lotion Concentrate recipe is my absolute favourite DIY Bath & Body recipe. I'm constantly experimenting with it, adding all sorts of interesting additives. I had a pop-up market at a yarn shop last weekend and made a knitter's hand cream that incorporated ingredients like Lanolin (knitters, after all), Aloe Vera Juice, Hyaluronic Acid, Silk Amino Acids, Argan oil, and Colloidal Oatmeal. It's absolutely amazing! After a week, I've already received positive comments about it.
> 
> View attachment 67285


That's the one I use though I've changed it a bit to suit my climate and tastes. This is a great recipe. And I like that you can make and keep the concentrate and just add the rest of the stuff later.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 18, 2022)

I made a micro-batch of this the other day, adding two clinically proven ingredients for reducing dark under-eye circles: soy-rice peptides and Ajurana Eye Contour. These were purchased from MakingCosmetics awhile back, but I hadn't purchased their recommended (very expensive) cold emulsifier. Sadly, by the time I realized that the inexpensive substitute didn't work very well, they no longer sold the recommended emulsifier, and I couldn't find something similar. As a result, those two expensive ingredients sat in my fridge for months. 

Why on earth did it take me so long to realize that I could put them into my own lotion? Somehow my brain was thinking that I had to find a way to make it work with some version MC's recipe. Silly me! Thankfully, the light bulb finally went on. I added these two actives to the DIYB&B recipe, and I love it. It's too soon to say whether the dark circles are really reducing, but the skin around my eyes is looking better, for sure.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 18, 2022)

A question. I poured the lotion into the pump bottles while warm, but not hot. I left the lids off and put a paper towel loosely over the top of the openings. There was the teensiest bit of condensation. Is there anything I should do? Allow it to dry before adding pump tops?


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 19, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> I am curious how you handle the preservative system if adding additives such as colloidal oatmeal and aloe juice is not necessarily easy to preserve, especially if you use a single preservative system and do not have your lotions challenge tested. Hopefully before selling you send these out for challenge testing, since you cannot always determine visually if a lotion is fine or not. Before anyone asks the lotions I made and sold for years were tested and retested every few years, admittedly not every batch. Of course, you would have to challenge test every batch you have tweaked, that is the problem with adding in new additives. This is also why I never purchased handmade lotions at markets.


The recipe calls for optiphen plus. Where do you have yours sent to for testing?


----------



## AliOop (Jun 19, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> A question. I poured the lotion into the pump bottles while warm, but not hot. I left the lids off and put a paper towel loosely over the top of the openings. There was the teensiest bit of condensation. Is there anything I should do? Allow it to dry before adding pump tops?


That actually is a lot of condensation, and is why you shouldn’t put any cover over it at all. That additional water has no preservative in it, and can quickly cause mold or bacterial growth. I would decant the whole thing and mix it well, and keep it for personal use only. Sorry


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 19, 2022)

AliOop said:


> That actually is a lot of condensation, and is why you shouldn’t put any cover over it at all. That additional water has no preservative in it, and can quickly cause mold or bacterial growth. I would decant the whole thing and mix it well, and keep it for personal use only. Sorry


Ok. Thanks. If I’m keeping it for personal use can I just shake the bottles well? 
Also, if I’d waited until today when it’s really cool it would be too thick to pour. Did this happen just because of the paper towel?

I used about 50 bent a tips and got most of it out. I’ll leave completely uncovered today, then shake really well after capping. I’ll only use it myself and my daughter will try it. But we’ll toss it in a couple of weeks, or sooner if there’s anything noticeable.
That was a painful lesson!
Edit to add: I’ve been told by folks elsewhere that that amount of water is within the margin of error for my preservative and if I shake it good it should be ok. I figure I’ll take all the input and land somewhere in the middle.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 19, 2022)

Yes, that condensation is from the paper towel covering the top. I have decanted into narrow-necked containers like that and don’t have any condensation if I leave it open. I do let mine cool for a few hours first so that it was warm but not hot, and still pourable.

I have heard others say that you can be ok if you mix the condensation in well. Knowing how easily lotions can go off, I personally don’t feel comfortable with that if I were giving it away. But for personal use, it could be a good experiment.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 19, 2022)

Misschief said:


> The Aloe Juice I use has been treated and is shelf stable, as well as being a reputable brand; it is not cold pressed aloe vera. The Colloidal Oatmeal is used in very small quantities (less than 1%) and my preservative is a broad spectrum preservative. Even though I'm experimenting with ingredients, I do stay within the parameters of the recipe.


I understand you stay within the parameters of the recipe. If I were selling the lotion I would still have it challenge tested. But that is me, and with my skin problems, I am paranoid. I never depended on just one preservative and my preservative system was the most expensive part of my lotion recipe for most of my lotions. One preservative I used was strong in one area and the other strong in another area. Do remember if you happen to tweak emulsifiers or surfactants if can change what preservative you need to use. Aloe Juice is preserved to preserve the aloe not anything it is added to and it is hard to preserve so should be used in small percentages. As homemakers, we just do not have in-home labs and most of us do not have the knowledge to test ourselves.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 19, 2022)

Thanks. I only made a few bottles fortunately. But it’s SO yummy amazing!!! 
The only aloe I used was the 100x powder.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 20, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Thanks. I only made a few bottles fortunately. But it’s SO yummy amazing!!!
> The only aloe I used was the 100x powder.


Mine is an aloe distillate.


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 8, 2022)

I’ve been using my cream and lotion for a couple weeks now and I looooooorve them! The body lotion is in a pump. The body lotion takes a lot longer to rub in than store bought lotion. Lots of time being white on the skin. Is this the amount of water, emulsifying wax, or other ingredients?


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2022)

That white-on-the-skin is called the “soaping effect.” It is usually the result of certain additives. My experience is that aloe vera powder causes the soaping effect in this recipe. When I don’t use AVP, the lotion doesn’t “soap up” and is absorbed much more quickly. 

You can probably search for that term and see if anyone else mentions other ingredients. Or ask Angie and Sandra on the FB group if you are a member there. I’ve heard they are super helpful!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 8, 2022)

I usually (often) add 1% IPM (Isopropyl Myristate) as an additive. It's supposed to help with the soaping effect.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I usually (often) add 1% IPM (Isopropyl Myristate) as an additive. It's supposed to help with the soaping effect.


I have heard that the aloe distillate doesn’t “soap” as much as AV powder. Is that your experience?


----------



## Misschief (Jul 8, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I have heard that the aloe distillate doesn’t “soap” as much as AV powder. Is that your experience?


I can't really say. I use aloe distillate, among other things, and some creams have the soapy effect but others don't. I still don't have that all figured out.


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 9, 2022)

Wow! I wasn’t even sure if what I was asking would make sense. How cool that you knew what I meant!! I‘ll look in the group. @Misschief is the IPM part of your %25 ingredients extra additives? The distillate is a liquid, correct?


----------



## Misschief (Jul 9, 2022)

TashaBird said:


> Wow! I wasn’t even sure if what I was asking would make sense. How cool that you knew what I meant!! I‘ll look in the group. @Misschief is the IPM part of your %25 ingredients extra additives? The distillate is a liquid, correct?


Part of the 5%, yes. I sub out part of the water for the distillate.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 9, 2022)

After going through this thread again, I HAD TO make an other sample just to test a cream with Dimethicone. I made 250 grams with the DIY Lotion Concentrate and added the following additives: 1% each of Jojoba Oil, Safflower Oil, Dimethicone, Squalane, and Emu oil. I subbed Aloe Distillate and 1% Hyaluronic Acid for part of the water and scented it all with Coco Mademoiselle dupe from Candora. Zero soaping, and it smells and feels amazing.


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 10, 2022)

Going to read this tomorrow when I’m not so tired. Foaming Effect in Skin Care Emulsions


----------

